# Outdoor carpet storage



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We have a piece of the cheap green outdoor carpet 6x12. I know after a few days of camping it can become quite dirty and possibly wet. We currently roll it up and tie it to the top of the rear bumper of the Outback with bungee cords.

What do you do with yours??


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We haven't had to deal with wet yet. We store ours in the outdoor storage in the slide with our chairs. We have a camping mat that we bought at the RV dealer..the kind that is kind of webbed and lets the water go through it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I used the green turf I did the same, either on the bumper or in the back of the truck. Some folks have used PVC pip mounted on the bumper to roll the carpet up, and stuff inside. The use of the 5" PVC fence post is supposed to work well since its a bit larger and the carpet doesn't get stuck inside the round PVC pipe. Now we use the webbed awning mats, after they are cleaned they go inside the back door on the camper and if they were dirty I'd put them in the bed of the truck.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

When we had one of those green in-door/out-door carpets, we used a large, 45 gal 3 mil garbage bag to hold the folded up carpet. It then went into the bottom of the shower for the trip home.

We now have an open weave patio room carpet that stays much more clean and dry. However, we still use the same technique to get the rug home for cleaning and storage for the next trip.

Happy Camping,

Tom sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bag ours just like Tom, and toss it in the bike door.


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

what is a open weave patio room carpet ? and where do you get them? can you get large ones...are they heavy? were looking to replace our "carpet" and havent found the right thing yet.

Kim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kim, I picked up two RV Awning mats on a sale for $44 each, they are 9x12 mats and have worked out great. Never thought I would spend that much on awning mats, like you I've used the astro turf. But what I really like about these mats is the open weave lets the water and dirt go right through, plus they are easy to sweep clean. Sweeping astro turf is an exercise in futility. At home I can host the mats down and they come clean very easily. In the hot summers I plan on using these on our deck as well.

Their website is http://rvawningmats.com/ however the better place to buy them is on eBay since the prices are cheaper. You can find similar mats at Camping World and other places so its worth comparing and checking on prices.


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

I use a comforter bag. You know the bags you get when you buy a new comforter. It's real nice it has cloth sides so the rug gets air and the top zips close.


----------

